# Top load washer doesn't agitate but spins and drains the water



## kowabunga (Jul 8, 2010)

Can anybody help?
i have a Whirlpool YLTE6234DQ2 combo washer/dryer

for some reason the washer just stopped working. Put in a load and the water filled and then just stops...it doesn't do anything. Completely silent.
i tried Rinse cycle it doesn't work there either, but it does work in the spin cycle and drains the water.

makes no sense, since it spins i assume the motor is working. Since the water drains so the pump or hose doesn't look to be the issue.

can anybody help?


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

try unplugging it for 10 minutes, it should reset however there should also be another way to reset it in the manual.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A few possible causes:
1. Bad sensor that tells when enough water has entered the tub.
2. Defect in motor causing one speed to not work, and different speeds are used for agitation and spinning.
3. Bad electrical contact in the timer so motor does not come on for that part of the cycle.

Does it work on the gentle fabric cycle or button selection?

Does it work if you set it up for a small load? (Do not actually run through the small load cycle with a large load of clothing; that will fray the clothing)


----------



## kowabunga (Jul 8, 2010)

gmhammes said:


> try unplugging it for 10 minutes, it should reset however there should also be another way to reset it in the manual.


 
i have look for reset but i could not find it. i tried some resets from other manufactureres still doesnt' work.

Thanks for the help


----------



## kowabunga (Jul 8, 2010)

A few possible causes:
1. Bad sensor that tells when enough water has entered the tub. ( i assume sensor is working fine since it knows when too stop, tried small, medium large )
2. Defect in motor causing one speed to not work, and different speeds are used for agitation and spinning. (maybe? if the different speeds of the motor doesn't work it should still work on rinse cycle or at least try to move one way at least for a second? it just completely stops)
3. Bad electrical contact in the timer so motor does not come on for that part of the cycle. (this could be? i guess i'll need to call in technician)

Does it work on the gentle fabric cycle or button selection? - it doesn't work on fabric/delicate cycle. it does the same thing on all cycles.

Does it work if you set it up for a small load? (Do not actually run through the small load cycle with a large load of clothing; that will fray the clothing) - i have doen it with no load - something the care manual says when you do cleaning.. basically does the same with load. stopps after filing the tank. only way to after is put it spin cycle to drain the water.


Thanks for the help, looks like i'll need to bring a Techician for this. i was hoping to be able figure this out.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

kowabunga said:


> i have look for reset but i could not find it. i tried some resets from other manufactureres still doesnt' work.
> 
> Thanks for the help


I know my motor reset is on the bottom of the motor however since it is working, not sure if that would help or not.


----------



## Shadoglare (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a washer that acted similar a few years ago while I was renting - it filled with water and then just sat there. As the washer came with the rental I didn't have to personally deal with having it repaired, but I'm pretty sure when it was fixed the property manager said it ended up being the transmission?


----------



## kowabunga (Jul 8, 2010)

i assume it is the motor or the timer that defective now.. i have called in a technician to come in hopefully it won't cost me arm and leg..!!
sometimes if you can't fix it yourself it is better to get a unit.
if it is the transmission/motor then i think it might cost a lot to repair.

thanks everybody for you help and responses.


----------



## jdandar42 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Check the agitator dogs*

checking and replacing the agitator dogs was the easiest and cheapest repair I've done to my washer machine. Completely fixed the problem. I followed this http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...bOgUUbecRcL3doXqUK0FzsQ&bvm=bv.43287494,d.aWM


----------

